# Interesting link for Seiko auto fans



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This may be of interest.

 

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sorry, I,ll try again

http://www.thepurists.com/watch/features/8ohms/7s26/

Roger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Gawd..................what an extensive report of the 7S26!!!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Roger

Excellent link! If anyone wants to see what the inside of a 7s26 movement looks like they should have a look at it. There's some superb photography too!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2003)

cool, ive always liked that article. I remember when it was first posted a year or so ago and people were linking to it left right and centre.


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

I found that like to be very informative, thanks GS.

Any similar links would be appreciated, as I would like to know more of this kind of watch info.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bloody Hell! That's brilliant, thanks Roger. Someone tell Stan he'll learn loads


----------



## Andy Mac (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry my mistake.









Thanks Roger.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

Don't laugh, I'm on my way.

Yours buggeringly,

Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The site's down.









That's buggered my learning curve


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Glad it was of interest, I'm still re-reading it especially as my SKX779 has just arrived (thanks Roy)

Roger


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

vek said:


> :thumbup:


Are you on some extraordinary thread resurrection quest?


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

no I keep finding stuff that gives me info that is interesting to me,as I only joined this forum last oct & now have a bit better health to try to fiddle/look/break my watches I say thanks for the info. that is how i was brought up. If I am not supposed to do so however old the thread then i can only apologise to all concerned.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

vek said:


> no I keep finding stuff that gives me info that is interesting to me,as I only joined this forum last oct & now have a bit better health to try to fiddle/look/break my watches I say thanks for the info. that is how i was brought up. If I am not supposed to do so however old the thread then i can only apologise to all concerned.


No apology necessary, I'm only being facetious...







and actually you're also quite right, some of the best tips are somewhat archived in my opinion. Sorry mate.


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

no probs my old fruit


----------



## Rob.A32 (Feb 24, 2012)

Interesting. So what are the key differences between the 7S26 and the 7S36??


----------

